# Keylogger and Voice Activated Recorder: Any Recommendations?



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you used any of these devices? If yes, which is the best one you would recommend. Is it easy to install?

Thanks!


----------



## Anelly (Feb 19, 2010)

I used a keylogger All-Spy Keylogger . I installed on my boyfriend's computer and has recorded all his activities: chat, websites visited, applications used, keystrokes. It's nice that th eapplication was invisible and he did not knew about it. And I was receiving reports with his activity on my e-mail . Great stuff :smthumbup:


----------



## bsw1478 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, I've also used keylogging software - but not that one which Anelly mentioned - I've used *Elite Keylogger*, it was very easy in installation and very logical in ise. Allows monitoring EVERYTHING - you will know all the truth about what your bf is really doing even if you are away - you will receive logs via e-mail - very convinient option  It allows monitoring all the keystrokes he types, passwords for his account (so you may even log into his facebook and check whom he is talking with if you are interested). This tool also takes screenshots in a definite time - so you will know everything you want to know and even more
This tool helped me a lot and I am pretty sure will help you as well. Good luck!


----------

